# You're an "excuse"



## Xerocles (Dec 14, 2019)

Okay. Its 10 days til Christmas. My sister and her crew are coming for Christmas since we did Thanksgiving at her house. So, I am dedicating the next 10 days to housecleaning. Which should work out just about right. Lest you should get the idea that I'm a slob......well, you'd probably be pretty close to right. But since it's just me, I don't really mind that there's an inch of dust on the mantle.
So, you who read this...just know you're an excuse to take a break from cleaning.
Of course, cleaning also includes planning for and doing cooking. And yes @Baymule, in spite of my banter, I can and do cook. Forced to learn at an early age (if I ever say this tastes just like Mama used to make, you have probably just been insulted). And honed while being a single parent of two for 9 years. My homemade from scratch bisquits would probably make you slap YOUR Mama!
Sighhhhh. And like it or not, probably got to go to the attic and drag down that tree.
I tried to convince them we could just video chat our Christmas visit. But they like to come to the county so they can "pick" their own breakfast in the chicken house, shoot guns instead of being shot at, and just drink in the silence and solitude of nature. Hey, I can't blame them.
Well, had my mid-morning snack and bared my soul to you guys, so its back to drudge work....and the sun just came out and I really wish I was going outside instead.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2019)

It’s nice to have company. It forces you to stay inside and clean up. LOL My Mom was a terrible cook, never let her teach me anything, not that she would have wanted to anyway. Haha when she had a stroke and came to live with us, she wanted a full course meal with desert. She got it too. 

Enjoy your company and have fun.


----------

